
Stack Overflow has fired two longtime Community Managers - NobodyNada
https://meta.stackexchange.com/q/342039/258777
======
ddtaylor
_Previously on AMC 's Stack Exchange_

This is coming a few days after this post [1] where they "settled" the whole
Monica Cellio drama. ANd by "settled" I mean upset the community even further.

All of this is coming a few months after the whole drama started [2] which
resulted in the leaving of many prominent members of the Stack Exchange
community across many of the SE sites.

Context on HN has been [3] and [4] when this was on the front page a few
months ago, including a link submission to [5] which was an open letter to the
Stack Exchange company.

After a few months of drama it's interesting to go back and look at [2] and
see that some of the mods have returned and the thread has been updated to
reflect that. (How up-to-date these changes are I don't know)

If I've missed anything in this recap or made a mistake please let me know.

[1]: [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-
ag...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/340906/update-an-agreement-
with-monica-cellio)

[2]: [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-
mods-...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/333965/firing-mods-and-
forced-relicensing-is-stack-exchange-still-interested-in-cooper)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113344)

[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21176712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21176712)

[5]: [https://dearstackexchange.com/](https://dearstackexchange.com/)

~~~
NobodyNada
I think it’s worth mentioning that these CMs have been on staff for almost 10
years and users for even longer than that [1] (Shog9’s user ID is only three
digits). They have an impeccable track record of listening to the community
and making very good decisions, and as a result they have earned a _ton_ of
respect and trust from the community. There should have been a ”thank
you/farewell/tribute“ blog post celebrating their legacy.

In light of all the recent turmoil, they were among the very few SO employees
that anyone still trusts, which is what makes their firing such a big deal and
yet another indicator of the culture shift within the company.

[1]: [https://stackoverflow.blog/2011/03/25/welcome-valued-
associa...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2011/03/25/welcome-valued-associate-
josh-heyer/)

